

I tried out DDG and it didnt work - jtal
http://duckduckgo.com/?q=breast+cancer
After reading the "Giving up on Google" post on robsheldon.com I decided to give it a try.<p>Unfortunately, my first search, "breast cancer", resulted in no relevant results. Searching for "breast" explains that "safe search" is on.<p>1. Why, in 2010, would something called "safe search" block breast cancer queries? I could understand if it was 1997...<p>2. Why am I only alerted if all my keywords are on the black list? Shouldnt people searching for "breast cancer" know that 50% of their query keywords are being filtered out?
======
shajith
You should try giving feedback about the query, Gabriel's usually prompt in
responding to issues.

------
spooneybarger
how did it not work?

~~~
jamesbkel
I'm guessing this refers to DDG censoring the search to "cancer" from "breast
cancer" since safe-search was on. However, when it's in safe-search the top
link is to reverse that setting.

